# Memorial Day Wishes



## Johnny Signor (May 24, 2009)

Hello, I want to send my UTMOST thanks to all veterans that have served and are serving for what you have done and are doing for us, the sacrifices made and those yet to be , I want to extend my hand to you all for being there when needed and to remind you you are not forgotten and never will be!!!! I raise a toast to you all may God protect you and keep you safe and bring home those now serving soon, Bets wishes and many many heart felt thanks to all!!!!!!!!!!!
Johnny Signor
WeBeEmblems-at-aol.com


----------



## RabidAlien (May 24, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

To all veterans past and to those currently enlisted...........Thank you!


----------



## Doughboy (May 24, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2009)

To all that have served and are serving, Thank You.







Wheelsup


----------



## Von Frag (May 25, 2009)

I hope this Memorial day wish comes true.

DNA may identify sailor 68 years after Pearl Harbor | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Latest News


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2009)




----------



## ccheese (May 25, 2009)

My thanks go out to all who have served and are now serving their countries. 
And especially to those who have given their all......

Charles


----------



## Micdrow (May 25, 2009)

for all those that fought for freedom!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2009)

Thank a vet today.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2009)




----------



## AuntieM (May 25, 2009)

A BIG thank you to all those who have served and are serving!!!
I also would like to thank the volunteers and all that contribute time in supporting our heroes and heritage of freedom.
God Bless you all!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2009)

To all those that have served and to those that are in service, Thank You.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2009)




----------



## v2 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Sweb (May 26, 2009)

Hey it was no big deal. Trust me. Eat, work, duck for cover, sleep ... anyone can do it.

Joking aside, I'm with all here.


----------

